# hydrated lime....a little irratated!



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok.....I stopped by my local feed store yesterday on my way home from the vet to get some lime......I told the owner what I needed (barn Lime), even told him what I was doing with it......he and I even talked about the goats as he has goats to.......he had his young helper load it into my jeep and on my merry way I went, came home, cleaned out the pen.....put down the lime and fresh straw.......last night I was on the computer and was reading about lime and the uses of it.....did you know that there are like 3 types? and I read that you *should not* use hydrated lime on stall floors, it is caustic and can be bad for animals to breath.....well, I got to thinking about the bag I bought.....something told me to go see what the bag said, so I ran out to the barn and sure enough.......the bag says HYDRATED LIME!!!!!! :GAAH: I am so irratated.....I think that if you are going to sell a product you should know what our selling and its uses. He sold me this lime for barn floor use. I do have a thick layer of straw on top, but now I have a 50lb bag of this lime that I will not use any more of......I guess I just should have stuck with DE.
Ok....thanks for letting me sound off! :hair:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh that's just totally frustrating!! If I were you, i'd call and complain to the place that sold it. If you're running a store and you sell something and claim to know all about it, it needs to be correct information. I actually might even try and return it and get your money back. That might not work, but worth a shot. The store needs to be notified at least. Sorry that happened to you. :hug: I've never used lime except for at the fairs and such so I don't know the difference between hydrated lime and any other lime??? :wink:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, my husband is so mad.....we plan on calling them in the morning.....the bag only cost $6.00 bucks so I'm not out a lot, but it is the fact that he sold me something that could actually be harmful to my goats......heck, maybe he doesn't even realize he is selling a lime that is not intended for barn floors! I might be doing him a favor by letting him know......but you would think someone would have called this to his attention before.....we live in a big farming community and a lot of livestock farmers buy from this store. My vet is the one that suggested putting lime down, he says it actually helps lower the numbers of worm eggs in the soil....??????....


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It's possible that the person who put the lime in your car picked up the wrong bag. I know the people at my grain store always pick up the wrong bags or leave out bags. I need to stand there with the receipt and check things off as they load bags into my car.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I thought about that but then I was thinking back and I remembered that he looked it up on the computer and said he only carried the one brand in a 50lb bag, because I made the comment that I really didn't need that much but it was so cheap I just went ahead and bought it. 
Your right though about checking things out for yourself.....I'm learning! I still think the boys got sick last weekend from a bad bag of grain.....I should have rejected the bag when they brought it out to load it and it look like it had been sitting on the gound in mud....the bag was soooo dirty but date on it was good. They started showing signs of illness within 24hrs of eating it.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

We are all still learning. I probably would have taken the bag too, so don't feel bad. :hug:


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

Is this the type S lime? I think it's the same thing and it's what I was taught to use in my goat barns to keep down the ammonia and sanitize it. It can be caustic if you don't cover it. I just used some yesterday when I cleaned my main goat house. I put down some lime and then covered it well with clean pine shavings. I then put straw over a portion of this, along the walls where the goats sleep. If I need to spot clean, especially when I have newborn kids, I use the PDZ stall freshener.


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

Is hydrated lime the same as "hot" lime, that is used in outhouses, carcasses, etc? I've thought that lime was OK for stall/barn floors to as it does santize. Maybe better on dirt floors though than concrete.

Remember some people let their goats kid inside their houses, give them gatorade to drink, etc. So some might be worried about hot lime on a barn floor. I would think with a light layer and straw over it, it would be OK. 

The other kind of lime is for changing the pH in soil. I don't know that that would be the right kind of lime either, or at least accomplish what you want to use the lime for. The guy at the feed store might be able to explain his rationale.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I always use hydrated lime on my barn floors... and it has never caused any problems.

It IS caustic though.

What I do, is scrub the floor down with disinfectant, then put the lime down (usually on a wet floor so it soaks in?) and then put straw and stuff on top. So then the lime is covered.

BTW if you get hydrated lime on wet skin, it WILL burn. That is what they mean by it being caustic.

However, it works great for barn floors, as long as it's covered!

LW


----------

